# Need ID Please



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi guys,

This little guy was given to me by a friend, why he wanted to get rid of him....I have no clue.

I have him in a 20Gal for now (his temp home) but will be upgrading very soon.
I know it's in the serra family, but what kind.
Can anybody please help.

View attachment 116480

View attachment 116481

View attachment 116482


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

looks like a sanchezi to me

can u get better pics

and pics of his scutes

the are right by the anal fin


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

I'll try to get some better ones right now....but he's a little camera shy.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

rocker said:


> looks like a sanchezi to me
> 
> can u get better pics
> 
> ...


did you click the pics? they get HUGE.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

holy sh*t i never realized that thanks!


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Here's another, it's the best I could do.
If it's any help to ID, he's only about 2.5".

View attachment 116488


Thanks!
Trev


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

IMO, looks like a juvi rhom.. even though a little of that red. 
is that little guy about 3.5 inches?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

looks like a rhom, I can't quite tell though because that toothpaste colored gravel is distracting me


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

No, only about 2.5" as mentioned above ^^^



traumatic said:


> looks like a rhom, I can't quite tell though because that toothpaste colored gravel is distracting me


LMAO, like I said it's a temp tank (and set up)


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

im still going with sanchezi to me it has amny characteristics of one

i zoomed in and made it clearer with photoshop and i think i can see distinctive scutes. It also has a small jaw and its head is shaped different than a rhom. It has a small face and big forhead kinda thing which i see in sanchezi's most of the time.

and ya i realize thats its kinda difficult to identify a piranha at a small size.

frank?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

hard one rhom or sanch


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

rocker said:


> frank?


Yeah, I think he'd be the best to answer me.
Frank.....where are you?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

just realized he went somewhere on august 14 and wont be back in 3-4 days.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

rocker said:


> just realized he went somewhere on august 14 and wont be back in 3-4 days.


Thanks for the heads-up rocker!!
Anybody else wanna give it a shot?


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

rocker said:


> im still going with sanchezi to me it has amny characteristics of one
> 
> i zoomed in and made it clearer with photoshop and i think i can see distinctive scutes. It also has a small jaw and its head is shaped different than a rhom. It has a small face and big forhead kinda thing which i see in sanchezi's most of the time.


I just took a closer look at him, and I can see the scutes you were talking about. Is this a characteristic distinctive only to a sanchezi? If it is, well sanchezi it is.

Also, how aggresive are sanchezi's a opposed to rhom's?


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Looks like it could be a comprehensis ?


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

a-ronn said:


> Looks like it could be *a comprehensis * ?


A what?


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Compressus sorry i cant spell.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

a-ronn said:


> Compressus sorry i cant spell.


It doesn't appear to have any bars, so probably not.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Keyboard hiccup!


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Just a guess im not good at id ps yet just looked liked one in my inital glance.


----------



## bdkane (Mar 19, 2006)

SANCHEZI LOOKS EXACTLY LIKE MINE WHEN HE WAS YOUNG


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I agree with the sanchezi contingent. Nice scutes.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

1. Its a Serrasalmus species.

2. Not sure based on photo if it is an S. sanchezi or S. rhombeus.

Suggest you look at OPEFE on S. sanchezi. There are new photos there with a better view to compare the serrae on the belly region. If they are not as pronounced on your fish as the ones in my web page, then likely your fish is S. rhombeus.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I agree it resembles S. sanchezi...







!


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

hastatus said:


> 1. Its a Serrasalmus species.
> 
> 2. Not sure based on photo if it is an S. sanchezi or S. rhombeus.
> 
> Suggest you look at OPEFE on S. sanchezi. There are new photos there with a better view to compare the serrae on the belly region. If they are not as pronounced on your fish as the ones in my web page, then likely your fish is S. rhombeus.


Thank you Frank!









Well looking at him better (which isn't easy to do, he's all over the tank when I approach), he definately has scutes on his belly.

But like I said in an earlier post, he's only about 2.5"...guess only time will tell for sure.

Cheers! 
Trev









...one last question. What kinda tank would be required for a sanchezi for life? And how aggresive are they as compared to a rhom?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Trevor said:


> 1. Its a Serrasalmus species.
> 
> 2. Not sure based on photo if it is an S. sanchezi or S. rhombeus.
> 
> Suggest you look at OPEFE on S. sanchezi. There are new photos there with a better view to compare the serrae on the belly region. If they are not as pronounced on your fish as the ones in my web page, then likely your fish is S. rhombeus.


Thank you Frank!









Well looking at him better (which isn't easy to do, he's all over the tank when I approach), he definately has scutes on his belly.

But like I said in an earlier post, he's only about 2.5"...guess only time will tell for sure.

Cheers! 
Trev









...one last question. What kinda tank would be required for a sanchezi for life? And how aggresive are they as compared to a rhom?
[/quote]

You need at least a 30g tank for Sanchezi for life. S. rhombeus will require a much bigger tank for life... Aggression depends on the individual anyway most Sanchezis are pretty active and confident once they get used to their new tank...







!


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks Hannibal!


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Here's some pics I just took...maybe they can help a little more.

View attachment 116677

View attachment 116679

View attachment 116680


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

heres a pic of mine a lil bigger then yours, but im shooting at sanchezi

sanch pic

eh i love when i do this, looking at tehse pics after posting could be leaning more towards rhombeus, ill snap some better pics in lil while and maybe as he grows you can use em to id your guy better.


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

sanch pic


----------

